# What Do I need for A Good Test Bench



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

The title is pretty self explanatory, but I would like some guidance on what I would need to put together a quality test bench. I'm looking to test functionality of cd decks, amps, speakers...ohm loads, voltages...so on and so forth. Also, what or who makes a good RTA and SPL meter?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good Start:
Iota 55 amp power supply, digital multi meter (DMM), O-scope, computer with TruRTA and a Behringer ECM8000 mic coupled to a mic-mate or an M-Audio mobilepre (better). There are other programs than TruRTA that will allow gated readings if that is your thing.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Power supply, 

A DIY cluster of dale resistors, or a bunch of ceramic 50+ watt 8 ohm resistors you can dump in a bucket of water/ transmission fluid.

A used analog scope that actually has a straight trace probes too

Signal generator

A DAMN GOOD soldering iron

A DAMN GOOD solder sucker

A bunch of interconnects to be able to hook anything to anything else

Knowledge of how a car amp output is INTERNALLY configured

Mic and preamp but you really aren't gonna get viable FR figures unless you take that **** outside on a calm day.

A distortion analyzer is not a bad thing to have, mine has been shot for 2 years, I don't miss it too bad but wish I had it up and running.

freq counter is nice

a DAMN GOOD DMM (fluke)

A comfortable working height bench, like one you can use standing or seated at a drafting chair.

Good lighting.

More often than not comfort and ergonomics are key, if it sucks to use, youo won't use it.

Here's mine....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

^ do you sing at your work bench?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> ^ do you sing at your work bench?


Amateur radio. That heads off to the Behringer mixer then thru an interface to a Yaesu FT857D.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> ^ do you sing at your work bench?


He has been a roady and is very musically inclined


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> He has been a roady and is very musically inclined


I cannot sing or dance, I have however done some voice-over work! because contrary to popular belief I CAN read!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL 

Baseball has been berry berry good to me...


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

I like "The King" bobble head! That's an impressive bench. Half of that would still make a good bench.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

what is the purpose of dumping the transistors into water/tranny fluid


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You are dumping the load resistors, keeps them cool/takes longer to heat them up. Big Dales (the gold finned things you see on the aluminum box hanging on the pegboard) are quite expensive


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

jimp said:


> what is the purpose of dumping the transistors into water/tranny fluid


Presumably to keep the resistors cool, as they would tend to heat up when you put a ton of current through them while using them as a dummy load. I will let someone else give a more complete answer though. 

Also no one has mentioned a WT3 woofer tester to measure the T/S parameters of any given speaker. Seems like it would be useful if you are testing speakers or designing enclosures for said speakers. Might as well design using accurate specs. 

And I will second the importance of good lighting. If there is only one thing I have learned in my experience working on cars (or any other type of project) it is that lighting has a direct correlation to how frustrated/inaccurate I get during a job. If you can't see well, you can't work well. And lighting is one of the cheaper things on that list  

Chad: Why ATF as a coolant? Is it non-conductive? I know it has high heat resistance/cooling ability, but I don't think it trumps water in that respect. But any water (other than distilled) would conduct, so I was just curious to the reasoning. Thanks.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

jimp said:


> what is the purpose of dumping the transistors into water/tranny fluid


For cooling purposes would be my guess.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for the answer, was just curious about that, nice test/work bench too.


----------

